

Should I drop out? - philipDS
http://www.quora.com/Should-I-drop-out

======
RiderOfGiraffes
I'm not on Quora, so I can't answer there, but here's my take ...

School/College/University is an unparalleled opportunity to learn stuff. If
you're bored, it's your problem, and you need to take control. If you're
convinced the existing classes only cover things you already know, go and get
an exemption. Perhaps you can choose not to attend, but then ace the exams. If
so, do that.

You need to find interesting stuff. Audit, and perhaps take, classes that are
a year, even two years, beyond where you are. If they have prerequisites that
you haven't done, get an exemption.

Believe me that the professors will want to keep you, and if granting a
probationary exemption will do it, they'll do it.

But _you need to take control._ You need to show them that you understand
their concerns, and that you will not fail and flunk out.

Yes, this is hard work. Yes, this requires initiative, but if you're the kind
of person who will do well at a startup then you've got initiative in bucket
loads, and you're not afraid of hard work.

So here's a challenge - go and get your degree in one year instead of four.
That would look good on your resume, especially if you also have a side-
project to demonstrate.

Note: Some of the above might be bad advice for you. But what's certain is
that if youre finding college boring, the future is in _your_ hands.

~~~
philipDS
It was actually not my question on Quora. I just noticed it and found it very
intriguing. However, your advice could be really helpful for the guy.

